# Deleting a folder



## lyndalou (Mar 2, 2008)

I have 287 threads in a Subscription folder, and would like to delete them all. How can I do this? 

Thanks,

Lyndalou


----------



## Bilby (Mar 2, 2008)

If you go to the "User CP" section in the blue bar at the top to begin with, you have the option within that screen to list all subscriptions.  Once you have done that you should have a screen come up with check boxes on the right side. Select all of the subs that you no longer are interested in and select "delete" in the drop down box immediately above the page numbers.  Think you might have to do this individually for each page. Not sure on set up.  Good luck.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 2, 2008)

Just had a bit of a look and there is a check box at the top of the list in the blue strip which saves you from selecting each sub. Not sure if it does "all" or "all on page".  You would have to try and find out.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 2, 2008)

It's just a page-by-page but it helps nonetheless.  And THAT is why I don't subscribe to ANY threads!


----------

